# FS/FT Flame moss Price REDUCED! OBO! NEED GONE Trade for air pump/sponge filter



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi I have a good portion of flame moss for $8 or trade for other cool looking plants. It has grown a lot since I got it from Crs Fan.

Heres a picture.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Morning Bump!! Anyone wanna trade? Open to offers.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Price Reduced to $8 dollars, Anyone wanna trade? Willing to do so!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Added Another Picture!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Daily bump...Please Need this gone!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Daily Bump.....Anytakers? Willing to trade! Send me an offer


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

swap you some vals ( the big one), or riccia


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bump to the top! Quick sale please!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Daily Bump!


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

Free bump

Rocky, those vals you gave were absolutely HUGE. What are you feeding them?


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

haha your welcome, feeding them LIFE


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bump!!! need gone please....OBO


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Will trade for a sponge filter!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bump. OBO!!!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Gone....Thanks


----------

